# Medical Insurance Help



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking for advice please.

We want to go to SA next year september time for about 6 weeks on a mix of late honeymoon first holiday each for many years. The problem is Andy. (yup men again!)

He is under investigation for hypoglycaemia (low blood glucose "attacks") at the moment every test the specialist has done and Dracula doesn't pull as much blood as he has had pulled has come back negative and said he is within parameters for each test. 
The attacks are haphazard. Before l changed his diet he was having several a week now he may not have one for 3 or 4 weeks. 

I decided before we look to booking holidays l would check up on insurance. I rang the diabetes soc. as although not diabetic they deal with glucose they gave me the details of their insurance company.

The quote for the 2 of us was £600 the bulk being Andy l was like a pimple on a molehill on the amount. 

Does anyone have any ideas for medical insurance they have used with health problems. I have said due to the amount we will have to hold off booking till the specialist discovers the problem or says dunno no other ideas but l would like to try and get an idea of other peoples quotes/experiences and have you been in a similar situation and insurance companies l could try. I can also see this being a problem when we want to set out and drive round the continent what we were planning for 2014 after our first big trip. 

Many thanks in advance. 
Caro


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Surely if you do not yet have a diagnosis you do not yet have a problem?

If he suffers from occasional hypoglycaemia then keeping his blood glucose slightly elevated by eating regular snacks of slow release carbohydrates would help his body regulate things.

Oats are superb at slow release as are things like pasta and jacket potatoes and high fibre whole grain type breads. The foods to avoid are the high sugar content ones which give you an immediate boost and therefore trigger the release of more insulin into the blood, the slow release ones will not do that so will not trigger a possible over-production of insulin.

You ought to declare that he is under investigation but until you have a diagnosis any insurance company is going to load the premium "just in case" so prevention of the problem would seem to be the way forward.

Do check my suggestions with your medical experts, until they come up with a diagnosis you can only work within those parameters, I think.

So prevention would be better than cure .........

Dave


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Hi
It really depends on the level of insurance you want.
Us two old duffers have a variety of medical conditions. I am 4 years post cervical cancer and Rob has blood pressure, type 2 diabetes and asthma.
I normally use a company called direct travel insurance and go for the unexpected medical emergency option. We also take our EHIC cards and normal medication. Rob also discusses longer term travel plans with his G.P. both to obtain supplies of medication for longer than the normal month they issue and to ensure he is not travelling against medical advice.
You can also declare existing medical conditions and they will quote for 'belt and braces' cover.

We have done a 6 month trip round Europe with no problems.

Marion


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We use Travel Insurance Medical, we were with Direct Travel, but as soon as I hit 65, they doubled the premiums. Rita had cancer diagnosed and had a big operation in June, but they have a list of pre-existing or known conditions which meant that she was OK and I was not loaded.

We have 12 months worldwide cover, 66/64 years old, multi-trip, no hazardous sports (!) and we added on three extra bits of cover.

Premium with taxes was £136.66, Direct Travel wanted £258.00.

www.travelinsurancemedical.co.uk/

Peter


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Many thanks for that l will put the company names to the side for contacting in a bit when l hope more info (after today's shock). At the moment it is sorting basics of costs
We are waiting for results of another test 3 weeks ago. l have held off a bit as Andy is mid NEBOSH course with exams 6-12 December but l will push for appointments in the next couple of weeks.

I made sure they knew he was under investigation and so far nothing found and my query was speculative for costing of the holiday. 
It has cheerered me up to know that l can get sensible quotes... just need to be patient and hope they find a simple cause.

Hi Penguin yup we have his diet under control, as l say has gone from multiple attacks/week to last one over 3 weeks ago.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have had similar problems with my travel insurance, now am over 70 it does get rather expensive with the illness I have.
I was put onto Virgin they do insurance.they were the cheapest by a mile.by another member on here, Richard I think.

cabby


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, I have worldwide travel insurance for my wife and I with the ADAC.
The Cover is for periods of up to 49 days. As an ADAC plus member it continues every year at the same price 36.60€ until I cancel. The maximum age for joining is 75 (had I been under 65 when I joined it would have 18.30€ continuously). I believe that it is possible to take out an annual (max 49 days at a time) as a non member. I have my health problems diabetis etc
but there were absolutely no questions asked. 
The phone number to ring for a definite "English speaker" is 0049 941 55673 and ask to be sent the details.
I hope that this helps
Colin


----------



## salmonfisher (Jan 3, 2011)

*Health Insurance*

Hi. Is health insurance worth the paper it is written on?. Three and a half years ago I had an illeostomy, which involved removing my colon. Last year we did three months in Portugal and insured with the C and C Club.They charged two hundred and three pounds for my partner and myself, with a penalty of Nine pounds thirty pence for me because of the opp. I have called them to take out a similar policy yesterday a they want 1235 pounds this year. When I asked why this increase the say it is because I last year I did not tell them I had a Stoma. So really I don't think I was insured, by the money I parted with.Though how one has an illeostomy and not finish up with a Stoma baffles me. I have all last years paper work to prove I told them the correct information. Buyer Beware. John.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Many thanks all info helps. And l think with travel like cars and animals it is the one thing that is a must. May not be perfect but not having it could be to high a cost. Although the way they played you doesnt surprise me l have to say :-(


----------

